# Remote X access - screenlike behaviour possible?

## cykotek

I'm pretty much a Linux n00b, but I have toyed with Gentoo before. I know, for example, with screen you can remote in to a box via SSH, set something running, detatch the screen and close the connection, and the task continues.

Is there any way to do this with X, or will closing the remote connection close the X session?

Also, does anyone know the location of a good HOWTO on setting up an X server to work through SSH? I've never done that before, always SSHed into a text console.

----------

## ppurka

Look at

1. NeatX: http://code.google.com/p/neatx/

2. xpra: http://partiwm.org/wiki/xpra

----------

## tuber

You can tunnel VNC through SSH.

----------

## robak

i tried to tunnel X over ssh and it works partially. the problem is that if i start X via ssh, the xserver is starting on the server and not on my remote client. if i connect with an OSx client the x-server is starting on the client like it should. so i think there is a problem with my local configuration? can somebody help me with that?

greetings robak

----------

## Anarcho

You don't have to start X on the remote machine. Just use the appropriate ssh parameter (I think it was -X or -Y, look at the manpage) and enable X Forwarding in the SSH server of the remote machine (/etc/ssh/sshd config). Only the local machine has to run an X-Server (which is difficult if you are using Windows).

----------

## robak

already done. X forwarding is enabled on the server, i connect from a gentoo client with "ssh -X -l username 256.256.256.256"  :Wink: 

----------

## tuber

What do you mean that you are starting X via SSH? After you SSH into the server, what command are you running?

----------

## robak

i tried "startx" and "startxfce4". but i got it running now. i had to connect via "ssh -X -Y -l username hostname". the problem was that xauth failed. the Y flag makes ssh to ignore that.

----------

